# 2003 yamaha 15hp help please.



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome sir 

first off drop the bowl clean the Jet stack and inlet valve .... 

If that Does not work plan on a carb Re-Build .... Dave

Foe Strowk ?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I had an anti siphon something or other go bad due to ethanol. It was the cause of my motor shutting off while running. It was letting air into the fuel line. Also check primer bulb to see if it keeps its prime. Other than the carbs as mentioned are probably the place to look.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the vent on the tanks open right ?? :-? if so then i'd pull the carb., seperate the bowl and hose it down good with some carb cleaner


----------

